# Custom built EL34 tube amp



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is my version of the Dynaco ST70 tube amp if it were built today. The only original Dynaco parts are the output transformers. I changed the layout a bit and used more filtering in the power supply section and better parts through out.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I started with a flat piece of aluminum and laid all the parts out.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I then drilled it, punched it, bent it and had it chromed.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Again, wiring was a lot of thinking and tinkering.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a pic closer to finished.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

This pictures shows how the chassis slides into the cabinet.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Just completed pic


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

All of your projects you just posted are awesome! Beautiful work, and I'm glad you shared them!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

BD55 said:


> All of your projects you just posted are awesome! Beautiful work, and I'm glad you shared them!


Thank you. My love for audio covers most all aspects of the hobby.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Luther,

Another beautiful project - you sir should consider starting a business! What kind of power is this unit able to deliver?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Luther,
> 
> Another beautiful project - you sir should consider starting a business! What kind of power is this unit able to deliver?


This is a really clean 35 watts per channel.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wardsweb said:


> This is a really clean 35 watts per channel.


Very nice! How much do you think you have into it in parts?


----------



## onebadmonte (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice work. I'd love to check out some of your work in person. PM if you're open to to local demos.  Either way, thanks for sharing. Very inspirational.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

onebadmonte said:


> Nice work. I'd love to check out some of your work in person. PM if you're open to to local demos.  Either way, thanks for sharing. Very inspirational.


Be sure to check out the rest of the projects Luther posted in this forum - everyone of them is a work of art...


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

onebadmonte said:


> Nice work. I'd love to check out some of your work in person. PM if you're open to to local demos.  Either way, thanks for sharing. Very inspirational.


I occasionally have meetings at my house as part of the River City Audio Society. You may check out the group here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rivercityaudiosociety/

Nice that I could coax you out from hiding. I see your last post was in November of 2011. Welcome back.


----------



## hit ache 61 (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship ! artistic audio to be sure ! I just repaired my tuner amp I bought about 7 years ago, I am not well versed but was advised to buy an analogue amp due to my needs for basic clean sound, this beautiful work of yours must be as clean as it gets. What are you putting out in rms wattage ? and where can I find how to make one as well??
Many thanks!
Robert


----------



## onebadmonte (Jan 7, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Be sure to check out the rest of the projects Luther posted in this forum - everyone of them is a work of art...


Just noticed OP's name is Luther. My favorite show on netflix right now is Luther. I'll take it as a sign. 



Wardsweb said:


> I occasionally have meetings at my house as part of the River City Audio Society. You may check out the group here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rivercityaudiosociety/
> 
> Nice that I could coax you out from hiding. I see your last post was in November of 2011. Welcome back.


Thanks, I'll check out the group. I've been seeing your work here and there. You have a great passion for what you do. It would be a shame for me not to chime in for the opportunity of seeing you work in person. No worries though. 

It's hard work being a lurker.


----------



## Rowbo1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just elegant combination of a ST70 and wood. I have one I would like to go the polished aluminum route but yours makes me pause.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

That is truly spectacular. I'm very impressed when people do things so well that I can't do at all.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Rowbo1 said:


> Just elegant combination of a ST70 and wood. I have one I would like to go the polished aluminum route but yours makes me pause.





fmw said:


> That is truly spectacular. I'm very impressed when people do things so well that I can't do at all.


Thanks, I do have a passion for audio on many levels. My wife likes the results and she always knows where I am, because I'm at home with my audio.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I just hate you so much... as usual, beautiful work.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 26, 2012)

Wonderful version of an Iconic amplifier. I like that you moved the inputs to the back of the amp. I always thought having them at the front was silly.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Old thread, but still pretty sweet there Luther


----------

